# Bilder automatisiert ausschneiden und speichern



## möp (19. September 2007)

Moin

Ich hab ein Bild, in dem sind mehrere kleine Bilder. Diese sollen einzeln ausgeschnitten und mit fortlaufender Nummer gespeichert werden.

Ich kann zwar Ebenen als Datein speicher, da hab ich jedoch immer noch die Bilsgröße des Originals und nicht die des kleinen Bildes.

Gibt es da ne Möglichkeit sowtwas aufzuzeichnen?

mfg
möp


----------



## famuz (8. Oktober 2007)

Von Hand:

1.) "M" - marquee tool
2.) Kasten um das kleine Bildchen ziehen. (entsprechenden Layer selektieren)
3.) strg+c (copy)
4.) strg+n (neue.psd)
5.) strg+v (paste)
6.) "T" Text tool 
7.) Seitenzahl reinschreiben.

voilá.

Mit Aktionen wird das nicht gehen, da die Aktion sich immer genau das "merkt", was du aufgezeichnet hast, denn dummerweise sind Rechner noch nicht "schlau genug" zu erraten, welchen Bereich des Bildes du selektieren willst.


----------



## möp (8. Oktober 2007)

danke für die Antwort

ich hab es jetzt über das slicewerkzeug gelöst


----------



## emiglio (8. Oktober 2007)

Probiers mal über
_Datei > Automatisieren > Fotos freistellen und gerade ausrichten_
Dies klappt aber nur mit einem einfarbigen Hintergrund. Ich brauch das manchmal wenn ich ein paar Fotos auf einmal einscanne.


----------

